

Celebrating the Death of Comcast: The Case for Net Neutrality - SunSparc
http://blog.jonathanoliver.com/celebrating-the-death-of-comcast-net/

======
SunSparc
It all comes down to this: not putting the customer first. If my business
depends on customers for income, then it only makes sense that I should be
doing whatever it takes to serve my customers.

